# Any one online



## sasha1 (May 16, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone out there and up for a chat?

Heidi


----------



## Tasha43x (May 16, 2009)

Hey Heidi


----------



## sasha1 (May 16, 2009)

Hi hun,
Hows you doing? 
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone


----------



## sasha1 (May 16, 2009)

Hi insulinaddict09
How you doing, hope you day been ok
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 16, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi insulinaddict09
> How you doing, hope you day been ok
> Heidi



Hi babe.. yeah fine thanks  hows yours going?


----------



## sasha1 (May 16, 2009)

Hiya,
 Aye plodding along nicely thanx.
 Can't believe it's weekend again..and mid-may where's the nice weather gone. Are you off any where on holiday?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 16, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hiya,
> Aye plodding along nicely thanx.
> Can't believe it's weekend again..and mid-may where's the nice weather gone. Are you off any where on holiday?



ha i know.. its supposed to be rainy showers in april not may ha ha 

Im not sure what im doing for the summer yet.. maybe visit family.

how is your son coping with being type1... it is really hard i know... im still not that good coping with things. It must be so hard for a teenager
at least you are in the right place... everyone is so friendly and give good advice mainly from first hand experience.


----------



## sasha1 (May 16, 2009)

He has his ups and downs..cant be arsed with any of it..its a terrible thing to be diagnosed with at any age, especially when you throw 'Kevin the Teenager' hormones into the mix.
How long you been diagnosed?
It's a really good forum, its better talking to people who understand the condition, not just treating the symptom out if a medical book. I've only just found this forum recently..my regret is i did'nt find it sooner
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> He has his ups and downs..cant be arsed with any of it..its a terrible thing to be diagnosed with at any age, especially when you throw 'Kevin the Teenager' hormones into the mix.
> How long you been diagnosed?
> It's a really good forum, its better talking to people who understand the condition, not just treating the symptom out if a medical book. I've only just found this forum recently..my regret is i did'nt find it sooner
> Heidi



Hi babe.. sorry for the delay... ive been diabetic for near enough 7 years now.. mistakenly as type 2 and now type 1. I have been on insulin since feb08.. all of my family are type 1's so i knew it was pretty much a done deal in my case.
Im sure as your son gets older he will find it easier... i feel for him though as it must be hard when all your friends are living " a normal " life and you feel left out and different... maybe when the teenage hormones have settled down it will be easier.. for him... and you 
Us diabetics do tend to be hard to live with at the best of times though lol.
how does he cope with hypo's etc?
speak to you soon.. a.m.
p.s. their is usually someone to chat to in the one liners thread


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

Hi hun,
There seems to be alot of people mistakenly diagnosed as type 2, when they type 1, thats concerning. Nathan been type 1 since feb07.
He's tended to isolate his self a bit at the moment, which I worry about, so called mates have'nt given him a easy time..kids are so cruel.. What gets me though is other peoples ignorance regarding diabetes, and the look on there faces when he tests his blood etc. it never ceases to amaze me though well educated people are the worst, what brain power they over rides common sense..I know which I would prefer to have..
His hypo's are horrendous..he feels awful for ages after..its hard for him because he becoming hypo unaware..so he not having time to act on the initial warning signs..
Cheers about the one liners, still getting used to the forum workings, where to be and that, only just learning how to use the computer..
Thanks hun

Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun,
> There seems to be alot of people mistakenly diagnosed as type 2, when they type 1, thats concerning. Nathan been type 1 since feb07.
> He's tended to isolate his self a bit at the moment, which I worry about, so called mates have'nt given him a easy time..kids are so cruel.. What gets me though is other peoples ignorance regarding diabetes, and the look on there faces when he tests his blood etc. it never ceases to amaze me though well educated people are the worst, what brain power they over rides common sense..I know which I would prefer to have..
> His hypo's are horrendous..he feels awful for ages after..its hard for him because he becoming hypo unaware..so he not having time to act on the initial warning signs..
> ...





Hi Heidi.. hope you are well today 

I agree.. children can be very cruel.. but in my experience so can alot of adults. I dont take any notice of other people .. if i want to test my bloods in the middle of macdonalds i bloody well do!!.. im not doing anything wrong so why hide it  Luckily i am still hypo aware and feel them coming on when i get below 5ish..saying that i have been caught out a few times when tired and have ignored the symptons and then tested and been in the 1's, luckily no severe hypos yet.
what are his levels like?.. i know that if they are quite tight then it can be harder to feel the hypo's coming on.. my brother is type 1 and is usually very tight with his levels.. never above 6 and has had problems with being hypo unaware... he ran his levels higher for a week to reset everything.. it seems to have worked for him.
It is a shame your sons friends are treating him differently... maybe some of that is ignorance of diabetes rather than vindictivness? 
If you ever need to talk or have a moan i am usually on line so feel free to private message me for a chat.. or im usually in the one liners thread.


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

Hi hun, ur a star
I think with his mates it is ignorance or diabetes, even though when he was first diagnosed me, DSN etc went into school to explain to his class all about diabetes. Thing with the kids is they have an issue with everything he does, they say he gets special treatment, cause he has snack before p.e and goes 10 mins early for lunch to wash hand and have insulin in medical room. Having said that none would trade places with him. Schools crap to in some respects, left him several times on his own when having hypo, and twice managed to loose him cause he wandered off..I wasnt best pleased
Like you, agree a diabetics should do their insulin/blood where ever the hell they want, and people should politely ask questions about it or mind there own..or words to the effect..haha.
His bloods are a bit tight at the moment anywhere between 3.7 and 6, even with adjusting all his insulin doses and carbs, that said he been in the teens so far today..we seem to think it hormone related, but ideally I would like him at 7-8. Last hb in feb was 6.8..never been over 8.
Yeah I good thanks, how you doing?
Thanks about the pointers and messaging its really appreciated
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

hi babe.. yeah im ok today thanks 

wow those are good levels!!! i wish mine were more like that... at the moment

my levels are all over the place.. either in the 20's or 2's with the odd 5

thrown in.

It is disgraceful that the care in school is so bad.. i would definately be up 

there having words with the head teacher...that is bloody dangerous!!

do they not realise how vunerable he is while hypo... idiots!! 

ha rant over!! things like that make me angry 

hopefully things will settle down with him soon...and people will stop being 

awkward with him.. as you say not one of them would swap places!

I hope you have a good day babe... chat soon xx


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

Hiya
 I'm always up at school, even asked for a office that didnt go down well, sometimes there just a bunch of muppets and don't receive information to well. I'm on a mission though with them at the moment to sort there act out, just recently got them to agree for the DSN to go in and have a private meeting for the four type 1 kids to just talk about stuff n that, she goes in about every 5wks, which is really positive.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hiya
> I'm always up at school, even asked for a office that didnt go down well, sometimes there just a bunch of muppets and don't receive information to well. I'm on a mission though with them at the moment to sort there act out, just recently got them to agree for the DSN to go in and have a private meeting for the four type 1 kids to just talk about stuff n that, she goes in about every 5wks, which is really positive.



Well at least thats something in the right direction.. i know some schools have nothing at all in place for diabetic children  You sound like a brilliant mother to have .. well done, your son is very lucky


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

Thankyou hun,

Some schools are appauling, it makes me so angry To me they should be named and shamed, in this day and age it is a right for every diabetic to have the upmost respect and especially at school have appropriate care and consideration in helping the child.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Thankyou hun,
> 
> Some schools are appauling, it makes me so angry To me they should be named and shamed, in this day and age it is a right for every diabetic to have the upmost respect and especially at school have appropriate care and consideration in helping the child.



I totally agree.. surely that is just basic human rights.

maybe we should start a petition ...im sure an awful lot of people would sign it.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2009)

Evening all!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Evening all!



Hi babe


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

Hows you? Facebook?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hows you? Facebook?



yeah ok


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2009)

Cool, am online now.


----------



## bev (May 17, 2009)

Hi Tom, i hope you dont mind me asking you this - but - my daughter age 17 is trying to decide what she wants to do at uni etc - she 'thinks' she wants to do scientific research - isnt that what your doing? If you have any advice for her could she possibly join you on facebook for some advice? Dont worry if you dont think you can help! Thanks. Bev


----------



## ceara (May 17, 2009)

I'm in Munich and the weather is lovely.

Ceara


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Tom, i hope you dont mind me asking you this - but - my daughter age 17 is trying to decide what she wants to do at uni etc - she 'thinks' she wants to do scientific research - isnt that what your doing? If you have any advice for her could she possibly join you on facebook for some advice? Dont worry if you dont think you can help! Thanks. Bev



Yeah go for it. She just needs to search for my name on this board and I'll happily help her.

Tom


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

ceara said:


> I'm in Munich and the weather is lovely.
> 
> Ceara


Hi Ceara
Please bring the weather back with you, its chucking it down here again and its cold
Heidi


----------



## bev (May 17, 2009)

Ok thanks she has just added you - her name is Hannah! Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (May 17, 2009)

bev said:


> Ok thanks she has just added you - her name is Hannah! Bev



No worries, just done all that.


----------



## sasha1 (May 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I totally agree.. surely that is just basic human rights.
> 
> maybe we should start a petition ...im sure an awful lot of people would sign it.


Hi hun
Think that petition a smart idea, but it should also stretch to some work places too.
Hopefully things will change rapidly for all diabetic regardless of type soon.
Chat soon
Heidi


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi hun
> Think that petition a smart idea, but it should also stretch to some work places too.
> Hopefully things will change rapidly for all diabetic regardless of type soon.
> Chat soon
> Heidi



The petition is an idea that im sure we could sort out between us..someone else set up a thread for one not long ago and we all signed it


----------



## mikep1979 (May 17, 2009)

evening all 

hows everyone doing???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> evening all
> 
> hows everyone doing???



Hello sweetie you ok?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello sweetie you ok?



not really. had a shite day and just really fed up right now. but never mind.

hows you???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not really. had a shite day and just really fed up right now. but never mind.
> 
> hows you???



Yeah not too bad abit pi**ed off at the moment but fine.

right whats up then?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah not too bad abit pi**ed off at the moment but fine.
> 
> right whats up then?



its nothing really huni. just having one of them days. oh by the way i left my old jewish self behind in saudi and treated myself to a new laptop lol

how come your pissed off???

has steff been about??


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 17, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> its nothing really huni. just having one of them days. oh by the way i left my old jewish self behind in saudi and treated myself to a new laptop lol
> 
> how come your pissed off???
> 
> has steff been about??



woo... you devil 

about time too... lol yeah my day started off ok and then just got shitter as it went on 
not seen steff at all today babe  so you home now then?
take it you'll be round later to assasinate me then?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> woo... you devil
> 
> about time too... lol yeah my day started off ok and then just got shitter as it went on
> not seen steff at all today babe  so you home now then?
> take it you'll be round later to assasinate me then?



lol yeah i spent a fortune on it too!!!! 

same here huni. day just seemed to get worse today lol

yeah im home. i usually have a message from her and sent her one the other day, but havent got one back.

nah i cant be bothered to assasinate you. might come round for a cuppa tho lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i spent a fortune on it too!!!!
> 
> same here huni. day just seemed to get worse today lol
> 
> ...



ha ha ... best get dressed then lol

i dont think she's been that well the last few days though to be honest... i'll pm her tomorrow to see if she's ok.
yeah my days gone tits up... again... i never learn haha


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ... best get dressed then lol
> 
> i dont think she's been that well the last few days though to be honest... i'll pm her tomorrow to see if she's ok.
> yeah my days gone tits up... again... i never learn haha



dont get dressed on my account huni 

ah i see i will have to pm her in a bit to see if she's better.

lol neither do i lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> dont get dressed on my account huni
> 
> ah i see i will have to pm her in a bit to see if she's better.
> 
> lol neither do i lol



ha ha ok then.. hey mike we are in the wrong thread for our usual chat babe...this isn't it... shall we move?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ok then.. hey mike we are in the wrong thread for our usual chat babe...this isn't it... shall we move?



lol okies will be there in a min


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

Good morning!!! i hope everyone is well today


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

morning all 

hows everyone today???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> morning all
> 
> hows everyone today???



yes fine thanks mike how are you?... enjoy your shower and early night 

we're in the wrong thread again


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

lol yeah my shower was fab. must have spent an hour in there lol. slept like a bloody log (when i finally fell asleep) lol.

are we????? hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah my shower was fab. must have spent an hour in there lol. slept like a bloody log (when i finally fell asleep) lol.
> 
> are we????? hehehehehehe



ha ha yep


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yep



*nods* yup it was a fab shower lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* yup it was a fab shower lol



OH.... i see


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OH.... i see



lol not like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol not like that!!!!!!!!!!



Get out of this thread now.... this is an eviction notice!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Get out of this thread now.... this is an eviction notice!!!!



it was you splashing the filth round!!!!!!!! as mr billy conolley would say "you filth monger!!!!!!" hehehehehehehe only kiddin


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> it was you splashing the filth round!!!!!!!! as mr billy conolley would say "you filth monger!!!!!!" hehehehehehehe only kiddin



hey no i havent!!! liar


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey no i havent!!! liar



*nods* ohhhhhhh yes you have little missy!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *nods* ohhhhhhh yes you have little missy!!!!!!! hehehehehe



liar  .. have i been really bad then?... snigger snigger


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> liar  .. have i been really bad then?... snigger snigger



lol you been a nawty litlle lady!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol you been a nawty litlle lady!!!!!!! hehehehehe



oh... sorry...... not..hehe

get out of this thread and stop spamming!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> oh... sorry...... not..hehe
> 
> get out of this thread and stop spamming!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol i aint spamming!!!!!! (what is spamming???? really i dont know lol)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i aint spamming!!!!!! (what is spamming???? really i dont know lol)



NORTHERNER!!!! Tell him .... he's spamming again... in the wrong thread!!

moderate him


----------



## mikep1979 (May 18, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> NORTHERNER!!!! Tell him .... he's spamming again... in the wrong thread!!
> 
> moderate him



lol yeah yeah what ever!!!!!!!!!

computer says nooooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 18, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah yeah what ever!!!!!!!!!
> 
> computer says nooooooo



Get out now or i'll punish you


----------

